# Migrating to Germany with Family



## jamaljan

Hello everyone...

*Reason of Moving*
I'm planning to move to Germany - basically because of the security situation here in Pakistan. My intend of moving is not economical since I'm well settled in my home country. I'm very worried since one of my kids has started going to school and the recent attack on a school in Peshawar and the grenade attacks on schools in Karachi (where I live) are very alarming and shocking. 

*Personal Background*
My education background is Masters and am currently working in the humanitarian Logistics sector. I've also done quite a few online courses as well - most of them in Supply Chain/Logistics.

Now, the questions that I've rite now are:

*Option 1:*
- should I move to Germany as a student and do a Masters program in Supply Chain Management / Logistics. The things am not sure about are:
- will I be allowed to take my family with me during my stay? 
- can my kids take admission in a school during this time?
- can I work part-time during my studies?
- what happens after I complete my education?

The advantage that I see with this option is that the local degree might help me in job prospects. Also, during this time I can learn the German language as well.

*Option 2:*
- move to Germany as a professional and take my family. I'm not to sure about this option since I don't think it will be easier for me to visit Germany just to find a job and then apply for the Blue card.


Please advise and suggest what should I do.

Many thanks for your time


----------



## beppi

jamaljan said:


> *Option 1:*
> - should I move to Germany as a student and do a Masters program in Supply Chain Management / Logistics. The things am not sure about are:
> - will I be allowed to take my family with me during my stay?
> As far as I know (but you should confirm with the German embassy), this does not depend on whether you're student or not, but you need to show sufficient financial reserves or income (min. EUR8300/year per person), health insurance and living space (usually rented flat of reasonable size) to get a family reunion visa for your family members.
> - can my kids take admission in a school during this time?
> Generally yes, if they are at the age of compulsory schooling, they must. Please note that all schooling is in German language!
> - can I work part-time during my studies?
> You are allowed to work a limited number of hours in jobs related to your studies (internships, etc.). You cannot earn your living that way and, given that courses are designet to require your full attention, your study results might suffer.
> - what happens after I complete my education?
> You might get a limited German work permit after your studoies, but again, please verify this with the embassy!
> 
> The advantage that I see with this option is that the local degree might help me in job prospects. Also, during this time I can learn the German language as well.
> 
> *Option 2:*
> - move to Germany as a professional and take my family. I'm not to sure about this option since I don't think it will be easier for me to visit Germany just to find a job and then apply for the Blue card.


This is financially the easiest option, but finding a job without German language skills will not be easy. You might want to come without your family first for jobsearch.

Good luck!


----------



## sandeepkhaira

Considering you hold masters degree, you can apply for phd. And, in most of the situations you get paid with decent amount monthly while your research. 

The second option about job, you need to research job sites and see percentage of english language jobs mainly in international cities in your field. Then you see probability of getting job.


----------



## ALKB

jamaljan said:


> *Option 1:*
> - should I move to Germany as a student and do a Masters program in Supply Chain Management / Logistics. The things am not sure about are:
> - will I be allowed to take my family with me during my stay?
> - can my kids take admission in a school during this time?
> - can I work part-time during my studies?
> - what happens after I complete my education?
> 
> The advantage that I see with this option is that the local degree might help me in job prospects. Also, during this time I can learn the German language as well.


Generally, Germany takes the stance that students don't really need to bring dependents, so it is not encouraged. As a postgraduate student, you might have good chances, though. 

Please note that your wife will not get work rights as a student dependent. You have to show that you have enough money to maintain all of you without working! 

Your children can attend state school (some bilingual or English-medium options available but not everywhere). 

You can work part time. 

After successfully completing your degree in Germany, you can apply for a 18 month post study work permit. If you find a job within that time frame that has at least somewhat something to do with your qualification obtained in Germany (no waiter/supermarket jobs), you can then move on to a regular work/residence permit which leads to settlement and citizenship if you meet additional requirements.




jamaljan said:


> *Option 2:*
> - move to Germany as a professional and take my family. I'm not to sure about this option since I don't think it will be easier for me to visit Germany just to find a job and then apply for the Blue card.


It is quite difficult to get sponsored out of Pakistan. You can of course try.


----------



## jamaljan

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I understand that it would be quite difficult to get a job without knowing the German language but I read online that atleast in big cities one can find jobs where German is not a requirement. I know that to live in Germany one must know the language, I'm just concerned about the initial months/years.

I was reading on some German website that there are two options of studying, one would be to go for a Masters or other for a vocational training. I'm not sure if I'll fit any of the profiles of a vocational training as listed below.

make-it-in-germany.com/en/for-qualified-professionals/training-learning/training/five-training-profiles-at-a-glance

Can someone please guide me how to go about it? I can't really leave my family behind as they are the sole reason of my moving out of Pakistan due to the increasing volatile law & order situation there.


----------



## ALKB

jamaljan said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback. I understand that it would be quite difficult to get a job without knowing the German language but I read online that atleast in big cities one can find jobs where German is not a requirement. I know that to live in Germany one must know the language, I'm just concerned about the initial months/years.
> 
> I was reading on some German website that there are two options of studying, one would be to go for a Masters or other for a vocational training. I'm not sure if I'll fit any of the profiles of a vocational training as listed below.
> 
> make-it-in-germany.com/en/for-qualified-professionals/training-learning/training/five-training-profiles-at-a-glance
> 
> Can someone please guide me how to go about it? I can't really leave my family behind as they are the sole reason of my moving out of Pakistan due to the increasing volatile law & order situation there.



Vocational training is mostly for people straight out of school who don't have the qualification to go on to university (or want to learn a trade instead of going to uni).

I doubt that you would get a visa for vocational training since you already have a degree, which is a higher qualification than any apprenticeship could be.

When I said that it is difficult to get sponsored out of Pakistan, I did not only mean language-wise. Pakistan is a high-risk country for all sorts of reasons, as you state yourself.

If you can show enough money, your chances are quite good to be able to take your family with you as student dependents but it is not guaranteed.


----------



## jamaljan

ALKB said:


> Vocational training is mostly for people straight out of school who don't have the qualification to go on to university (or want to learn a trade instead of going to uni).
> 
> I doubt that you would get a visa for vocational training since you already have a degree, which is a higher qualification than any apprenticeship could be.
> 
> When I said that it is difficult to get sponsored out of Pakistan, I did not only mean language-wise. Pakistan is a high-risk country for all sorts of reasons, as you state yourself.
> 
> If you can show enough money, your chances are quite good to be able to take your family with you as student dependents but it is not guaranteed.


Thanks man. How much money will I've to show if I study there for a 2 year Masters program.

By the way, am currently working in humanitarian sector. Will that be of any help? I'm sure Germany has some NGOs which work worldwide...


----------



## ALKB

jamaljan said:


> Thanks man. How much money will I've to show if I study there for a 2 year Masters program.
> 
> By the way, am currently working in humanitarian sector. Will that be of any help? I'm sure Germany has some NGOs which work worldwide...


Not sure, might also depend on the age of your children. How many children are there?

I think you might only have to show money for one year and then again when you renew your permit.

Have a look here:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/en/

and especially here:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/nach-deutschland/voraussetzungen/en/9198-financing-your-studies/

and here:

https://www.daad.de/deutschland/nach-deutschland/bewerbung/en/9199-visa-application/

Would be a good idea to contact your nearest German Embassy or Consulate.


----------



## beppi

To get a visa, you need to show
- sufficient financial reserves for survival (in general, that means €8300/year per person)
- sufficient living space (e.g. rental apartment)
- health insurance (if you're joining the public insurance scheme, your dependants are covered free of charge)


----------



## ALKB

beppi said:


> To get a visa, you need to show
> - sufficient financial reserves for survival (in general, that means €8300/year per person)


Does this also apply to children? Unfortunately, I couldn't find anything about this online. The Austrians are very clear about this, they want to see 747/month for a single student, 1120/month for a couple and less than 80 Euro/month for each child.


----------



## beppi

ALKB said:


> Does this also apply to children? Unfortunately, I couldn't find anything about this online. The Austrians are very clear about this, they want to see 747/month for a single student, 1120/month for a couple and less than 80 Euro/month for each child.


As far as I know, the regulations make no difference between children and adults.
But you should check with your nearest German embassy!


----------

